# New D. tinctorius 'Oelemarie viv! Lots of photos!



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Just finished this tank this week. And thought Id share a few photos with everyone.



Background finished.








Drainage layer and substrate divider installed








Substrate layer installed








Nice deep tank shot before leaves were added








Leaves added








Another angle showing the 2 pools where water will fill in over time











A couple of planted shots.









Full Tank Shot








Shingler is Marcgravia rectiflora








Begonia 'Abu Dhabi' there are 2 cuttings in there.
















Unknown aroid that was sold to me as Syngonium SP. I highly doubt that it is a Syngonium.









Future inhabitants.
Wishbone (Probable female)

















I will get a couple of shots of Biohazard (Confirmed male) later today

ENJOY!


Todd


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice! I really like what you did with the wood. Gives the frogs a second level and nice hidey spots.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

The second tier was the main reason for the driftwood that I used. The extra cool hiding spots were just a bonus LOL



Todd


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Exellent job man! Needs more plants though, Maybe some broms? otherwise it's very natural!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx for the input! I have absolutely no intention of putting bromeliads in this tank or any other D. tinctorius vivarium. Its just not very natural for them save for maybe a few terrestrial bromeliads. They will not make use of the bromeliads either.No need to add much more as far as plants , give it 3 months... that tank will be crazy!
Plant list so far
about 7-10 cuttings of Selaginella serpens
5 cuttings of Pilea 'Silver Tree'
Unknown aroid
2 cuttings of Begonia 'Abu Dhabi'
3 cuttings of Marcgravia rectiflora
Im thinking I may add an orchid or 2 on the background but given the amount of space I have and the species of frog that the tank is setup for Im not finding any that meet that criteria.


Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Also forgot to mention the tank this is setup in LOL. 
This is an 18 inch cube ZooMed.


Todd


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Todd,

Both of your new vivs look great. Once the plants grow in, they will look awesome. Good choices in Tincs also.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx Don, that was exactly my plan.

The Oelemarie are a morph that Ive been working with on and off for years. with some incidents with my original collection Ive finally acquired a probable female for my 6 year old male and plan to put them together in this viv in November/December.(This puts the female around 18+ months old allowing her to reach full maturity as opposed to just sexual maturity)


I will be adding more photos as time moves on and the tank fills in.



Todd


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice looking viv, Todd. I think that the Syngonium will produce just the kind of canopy that tinctorius love (especially without taking up too much floor space from the frogs).

Best of luck with the Oelemaries, Richard.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx guys !

Richard, that "Syngonium" is one of my favs in the collection. Im hoping it continues to spread a bit. It shouldnt get much taller than that tho 


I added about 3 more pieces of Pilea 'Silver Tree' yesterday which im sure Ill regret within the next 3 months LOL.
Also the smell of the silicone has faded. However Ive noticed a new scent that seems quite strong. Upon further investigation this seems to be from the substrate mix. With the main contributor of this scent seemingly coming from the Fir bark.
Woodlice and springtails have been added 
Im hoping to have Wishbone in her new viv by the end of the month

Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey guys, I thought Id share a few recent pix of this vivarium. 



















Also i put the male in with the female for a few minutes this past weekend. Mostly to see how she was sizing up. But also because it would give me a decent chance to get a photo of him (His tank doesnt allow for easy photographing)

So heres a shot of Biohazzard as well as a few shots of the 2 together.









Wishbone is on the left, Biohazzard is on the right

















Wishbone is on the top, Biohazzard is on bottom









She is about the same size as him at this point. Now 15 months old I figured she will only have a few more short months to out grow him

I hope everyone enjoys the pix!

Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Wishbone coming to say hello!



















Todd


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

i swear your guys with tinc really just have small dogs, not frogs!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Yeah pretty much LOL. She does this everyday!

Todd


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

To quote something funny I heard over on Caudata (by Jan, one of the mods), edited for frogs instead of salamanders-

In my experience, fantastica tend to be shy and hide, imitators tend to be outgoing and tincs are slimy puppies.


----------



## TPinner (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pics. The two heights from the driftwood is awesome and gave me some ideas for my setup.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

tclipse said:


> To quote something funny I heard over on Caudata (by Jan, one of the mods), edited for frogs instead of salamanders-
> 
> In my experience, fantastica tend to be shy and hide, imitators tend to be outgoing and tincs are slimy puppies.


Haha, that's going in my sig! I'm changing it a little though!


----------



## Psyko (Apr 5, 2011)

nice viv and frogs!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx for all the comments and compliments! 

Currently only 2 months before Im hoping to put them together permanently! Hopefully by then she will be bigger than him.




Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey guys, I was playing around with exposure today and got some shots that better capture the colors of these beautiful frogs!

Here are a couple of shots of Biohazzard still in his original viv.

















Heres a shot of Wishbone!









Begonia 'Abu Dhabi'

















Pilea 'Silver Tree'









Enjoy!

Todd


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

The tank looks great... it's nice to see a solely terrestrial type tank once in a while. Good looking frogs as well.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Yeah Im really liking the feel of a tinc viv without Bromeliads!
So much so that all of my tinc vivs are brom free except my Azureus which are getting a new viv soon anyways 


Todd


----------



## ncc2015 (Aug 4, 2011)

Great job on the viv. Love the 'saying hello' pic also so adorable.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx!

So I couldnt wait any longer! Wishbone has reached a size to where I didnt think an additional couple of weeks/months would matter and decided to add Biohazzard a month ahead of plan 
Heres a few pics I took!

Biohazzard!









Wishbone!









Courting!









Calling!





















Enjoy!

Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I guess not too many people are interested in Dendrobates tinctorius courtship.... I guess Ill hang onto the rest of the photos


Todd


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> I guess not too many people are interested in Dendrobates tinctorius courtship.... I guess Ill hang onto the rest of the photos
> 
> 
> Todd


Not true. Keep em coming. Love the viv and frogs. Your female looks big and healthy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Oelemarie is the one tinc morph I really want! Beautiful frogs, let me know when you have froglets


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> I guess not too many people are interested in Dendrobates tinctorius courtship.... I guess Ill hang onto the rest of the photos
> 
> 
> Todd


No! I want to see them!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Mitch said:


> No! I want to see them!


Yup... Me too. Keep 'em comin


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I love these frogs!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx guys. I think the frogs were feeling a little under appreciated with only 1 response in several days time :/

Here are a few more photos as well as an updated photo of their home.

















Wishbone! Look at that belly!


























Viv as of 5/15/11









Im not sure if I shared this in another thread but here is an old pic of Biohazzard










Enjoy!

Todd


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

That viv has gone nuts! Love the light green aroid peaking out of a sea of darker greens. Very pretty.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Damn! That frog is fat and happy! Where did you get them from?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Biohazzard is a 6 year old male that I got about 5 years ago as a 10-12 month old sexed subadult male form Joe Nickerson.
Wishbone is a 17-18 month old female I picked up last December from Alpha Pro as a 6-7 month old possible female

Courtship so far but no eggs 

Yes the viv has gone nuts! Especially the Pilea! Also in there is Selaginella serpens which i have to sort the photos and upload.


Todd


----------



## purplezephead (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm some what new to darts and had never heard of this species, they are gorgeous! I think this morph will be the next on my list.


Thanxs for the pixs


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Dendrobates tinctorius is an amazing species of dart frog to work with. They are bold, brightly colored and a great amount of personality!

This morph (Oelemarie) has always been one of my favorites


Todd


----------



## goldenglovz (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks great !! Good wrk


----------

